# Hazy results



## justcleaning (Apr 1, 2012)

Hello Everyone. Hoping someone can help me. I have been tumbling bottles for about 2 years now with very good results. On very sick bottles I start with 1200 grit silicon carbide for 3 days then clean and tumble again with aluminum oxide for another 3 days. With not to sick a bottle I start with 1500 grit silicon carbide. The bottles always come out spotless and shiny. I am using home cut 12 gauge copper wire.

 Lately I am getting a few bottles that are very hazy after the final polish. I have not changed the process in any way, am using the same source for the media as usual, and have done these types of bottles before with good results. 

 I could really use some input. Kinda stumped on this one. 3 times polished with alum. oxide and still hazy. 

 Thanks in advance. Dennis


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 1, 2012)

I've never tumbled any of my bottles, but read plenty here about it....Could your copper be getting dirty or worn? Just throwing it out there....Perhaps someone wiser in the ways of tumbling will speak up? 

 P.S.Welcome to ABN! Maybe some pics would help...We love pics around here....[]


----------



## justcleaning (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks Joethecrow. My copper is not new by any means but it is clean. I rinse thoroughly after each tumbling and clean with Dawn dish soap every so often. What has me so perplexed is that it's not every bottle. I tumble 4 to 5 at a time and maybe 1 will come out hazy.

 Thanks again. Next time I get 1 out with the dreaded haze, I'll try and remember to get a pic to post.


----------



## epackage (Apr 2, 2012)

Is it possible that the PVC isn't rotating enough or possibly slipping??


----------



## justcleaning (Apr 2, 2012)

PVC running fine. Happens in high and low speed.


----------



## andy volkerts (Apr 2, 2012)

[8D] I have cleaned bottles for about ten years and have found that some bottles are way soft is the only way I can describe the surface and it is easy to tumble them too far, and they get hazy, mostly with clear glass but with some ambers also. I have no answer to how to get them clear again except to coat them with a clear acrylic spray on plastic coating.( not good but works kinda).  I hear of people tumbling even drug store bottles, these were made of not very good quality glass and will sometimes haze up when tumbled. It used to be that only expensive types of bottles were tumbled. I always tumble lightly at first and then continue a bit at a time, it is time consuming, but when dealing with a 300.00 plus dollar bottle you take extreme care not to fu-- it up. The most expensive bottle that I cleaned for a buddy was a olive green colored cutter whiskey, and believe me when I say I was nervous, but it came out fine, worth about $2500.00 dollars all cleaned up five years ago............Andy


----------



## andy volkerts (Apr 2, 2012)

[8D] Let me also state that if a bottle is heavily etched or covered with thick calcium buildup and also etched it may be that to get rid of same you have to go thru the original surface of the glass and there is noway out so to speak, these bottles are better left untouched unless you want to go with the coating routine which I suppose might be what someone would want...........


----------



## justcleaning (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks Andy. I think you may have hit the nail on the head. I only tumble for the family and a few close friends, so I'm not doing the $$$ bottles. The soft glass theory is about the only thing that makes a lot of sense. I had 1 beer bottle and a few drug store bottles that just wouldn't polish up right. I finally did the beer with a small amount of aluminum oxide and glass beads as media. Came out nice.

 I use 1.5 - 2mm glass beads on a limited basis, special apps. They are a real pain in the a** to clean and work with. Very light, stick to everything. But they do have a purpose.

 Thanks for the help. I guess I just have to live with the fact that not all will come out perfect.


----------



## bamabottles (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey, i had some issues with haze too.  First couple of bottles I tumbled.   i think those were due to needing to clean the copper (bought the copper/machine used and began tumbling without washing copper).  Then after that, some still came out hazy.  It seems some of the residue doesnt wash off easily and a 15 minute dip in muriatic acid produced wonderful results.  I was also told by a long time tumbler that sometimes tap water could be a problem due to some items in the water, and he boils his water.  I started doing that too, just to see if i see much of a difference.  by the way, use rubber gloves and goggles if you plan on using the acid dip.  And also have another bucket full of water with some baking soda in it to dip them in after the acid.


----------



## justcleaning (Apr 3, 2012)

As I stated above, I do clean my copper on a somewhat regular basis, but this is definitely worth a try. Thanks.


----------



## chosi (Apr 3, 2012)

I also get bottles that come out hazy on occasion.  It's rare though - maybe one out of every 30 or 40 tumbles.  I've assumed it's something about the glass in those bottles that causes them to be hazy, especially since I've tried what you did (tumbled a 2nd time) and saw little or no improvement.

 P.S.  
 I used to use 1200-grit for 3 days on sick bottles, then somebody told me that the 1200 grit will do everything it's going to do in the first 24 hours.  Since then I've reduced my 1200 grit tumbling time to just 24 hours, and I seem to get the same results.


----------



## justcleaning (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi chosi and thanks for the info. Good to know I'm not alone in my dilemma. I'm going to try the 1 day 1200 thing. Would surely speed the process along. Lots of bottles and so little time. Try the 1500 grit on light sickness. It will clean and polish in about 5 days. Not much time savings in the tumbler, but not having to clean and reload the canister is golden.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Apr 4, 2012)

> tap water could be a problem due to some items in the water, and he boils his water.


 

 boiling water would concentrate minerals in the water as pure water vapor boils away.
 you can just buy distilled water at most grocery stores.


----------



## justcleaning (Apr 4, 2012)

Just took beer bottle out after 3 days in glass beads w/ alum. oxide. Came out perfect. Here are some pics. Wish I had some with the haze, then you could see the huge difference. Thanks to everyone for the help. I have some new ideas now.


----------



## justcleaning (Apr 4, 2012)

1 More pic.


----------



## jarhunter (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi Dennis, 1500 grit is still a cutter until it breaks down, sounds like the hazy ones could go a little longer, i use just polish oxide on just about everything, then i make decision if it worth going towards cutting.Like to keep attic mint, from the attic, but thats a whole different post.  Sometimes the mix/ water might not be right, i do not clean my copper, just use less polish. Warren


----------



## justcleaning (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi Warren, thanks for the reply. I do run for about 5-6 days when I use the 1500. Normally no other polishing is needed, but I only do this with minor sickness. With anything worse I start with 1200 and see how it looks after 2-3 days. If still showing signs of sickness I then go to 1500 and after that to polish.

 As I stated above, the glass beads did the trick. So it's on to the next bottle. Thanks.


----------

